# Paper Roses



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 15, 2017)

My Mum taught me how to make these crepe paper flowers as a child, I'm still making them.
Biggest problem now is finding the thick double sided crepe paper.


----------



## bobo (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice, Real nice 
I make them - well, made them of silkpaper laid double.


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 18, 2017)

They are amazing, coukd you post  a tutorial of how to make these as they would be amazing for me. I suffer from hayfever, badly and can not have flowers inside with out dying. With these paper ones I could.  thank you for sharing.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 19, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> They are amazing, coukd you post  a tutorial of how to make these as they would be amazing for me. I suffer from hayfever, badly and can not have flowers inside with out dying. With these paper ones I could.  thank you for sharing.



This is a link to a tutorial showing how to make roses, and the supplier of the crepe paper.

https://liagriffith.com/crepe-paper-rose-buds/


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 19, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> This is a link to a tutorial showing how to make roses, and the supplier of the crepe paper.
> 
> https://liagriffith.com/crepe-paper-rose-buds/



Thank you,I look forward to being able to give these ago.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 19, 2017)

You must sell them as cards!!! Just love this work.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2017)

It comes to me now..... your work reminds me of trompe l' oeil " to deceive the eye" - Objects exist in three  dimensions. This is one very poor example ....






  compared to yours......


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2017)

paper flowers..you could a fooled me..superb


----------



## JustRob (Oct 20, 2017)

The mad thing is that the double-sided crepe paper used is now manufactured in Germany but the only retailers who sell it that we can find appear to be in the USA, so we may have to get some sent from the far side of the Atlantic by a retailer who has already had it sent across the Atlantic the other way by the wholesaler. What's that about keeping air miles down?


----------



## bobo (Oct 20, 2017)

See here, both of you, crèpe paper for exactly roses 
and something they call doublette Crèpe paper 

and here from amazon - may be even what they call streamers (4,5 cm/1.77 inch width) can be used, hence I give you the overview page 

Here's one more with roses


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 21, 2017)

*Must be double crepe for roses*

I think the streamers are only single crepe, this works for some flowers but not roses.
For the stems l have found if l use green coated garden wire, the heavy gauge type made for training climbing plants, l don't have to wrap the stems in crepe strips.
Can't wait to see your results, good luck.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 20, 2017)

*Trying out new crepe paper bobo told me about.*

Thanks again bobo.


----------



## bobo (Nov 20, 2017)

They're beautiful, BAR 
Lovely autumn couleurs.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 21, 2017)

*Fed up with roses? How about Orientental Poppies*

Shame l can't put the title spelling right!
Same crepe paper, fewer petals.




I will try to find some instructions and post a link if anyone wants to try making them.


----------



## bobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow - want to try your hand on peonies ??


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 21, 2017)

bobo said:


> Wow - want to try your hand on peonies ??
> 
> View attachment 20198



eeeeerrrrrr l was hoping for simpler flowers with fewer petals, so thanks but no thanks, if you don't mind I'll pass.
Single peonies might be ok!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Dec 7, 2017)

*Christmas table decoration*

Paper Roses with a dab of glitter (nail polish) can be mixed with anything Christmassy to make a slightly different table centre.


----------



## bobo (Dec 7, 2017)

Lovely, BAR - just lovely


----------



## Hope4All (Feb 2, 2019)

So realistic, great job here


----------

